
LinkedIn turns 13, what do you think should improve? - debeggar
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LinkedIn
======
dudul
It should either get rid of groups or make them useful. Maybe I'm the stupid
one here, but this is the one feature I always thought was freaking useless.
Never engaged anybody in a group, never got engaged, nothing. Groups are just
there, they exist, and that's it.

------
easytiger
It should stop creepily scanning whatever it uses to make inferences about who
i know.

------
Lind5
should crack down on non-professional posts

